# JB Prep for medic?



## blachatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a JB test prep program to purchase for Paramedic? I used it for my basic registry and found it quite helpful.

What are some other good test prep sites? I have the Fisdap one and don't really care for it to much.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes there's a JB test prep for medic, you should be able to purchase it on their website. 

I loved JB test prep, it was a huge help for the registry and for state tests.


----------



## ADRENALINE_ADDICT (Jun 9, 2013)

I feel that JB Test prep, helped me a lot.
But make sure you understand the question and the rationale. Dont just memorize the answers......


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2013)

I loved JB Test Prep. I thought it was a very useful tool. Worth every penny.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 10, 2013)

ADRENALINE_ADDICT said:


> I feel that JB Test prep, helped me a lot.
> But make sure you understand the question and the rationale. Dont just memorize the answers......



Agreed. Use it to identify weaknesses then go back to your book and brush up on those subjects. It will tell you what areas you performed poorly in.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 10, 2013)

I use "Study Blue" for a lot of my stuff, I like it so far. I hear good things about JB prep though


----------



## blachatch (Jun 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I loved JB Test Prep. I thought it was a very useful tool. Worth every penny.



Do you have a link to what you used? I looked on there and just see stuff related to certain text books.:wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2013)

blachatch said:


> Do you have a link to what you used? I looked on there and just see stuff related to certain text books.:wacko:



Try this: http://staging.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757847/


----------



## RESQGUY (Jun 11, 2013)

JB medic prep is the best. Us it and refer to your book if you have questions. It's legit. GOOD LUCK !


----------



## blachatch (Jun 11, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Try this: http://staging.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757847/



Thanks thats what I was looking for.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 12, 2013)

FWIW, I also used JBLearn and thought it was very helpful, albeit more difficult than the NR exam. If nothing else, it helped me focus my study areas towards weaknesses, and solidified what I already knew I knew.


----------

